# Salt suppliers southeast michigan



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Where do you go when your supplier runs out of salt ? I thought I could go to the supplier in Wixom but is only selling to preferred prepaid customers. Every time I get bulk salt I pay so I know its taken care of . Too easy for the bill to get out of hand. Any suggestions in the Northville area????? Lots of accounts to salt and supplier is out of salt!!!!:crying:.


----------



## AngusPlow (Dec 20, 2007)

Green Thumb Landscape supplies in Canton. I was buying today for $63 a yard, not a ton.


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

washington elevator on 26 and van **** $55.00 per ton picked up

www.washingtonelevator.com


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

*Southeast Michigan Salt Suppliers*

Thank you I will check out Green Thumb...


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

*Southeast Michigan Salt Suppliers*

:redbounceThank you I will check out Green Thumb...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Enviouslawns;510891 said:


> washington elevator on 26 and van **** $55.00 per ton picked up
> 
> www.washingtonelevator.com


They are out as of this am.
Regards Mike


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The good news is that everyone will be out so all lots will look like sh!t.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

No one has Salt!:crying: If anyone finds any around Flint let me know!

http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/media?id=5943869


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Snowman19;511943 said:


> No one has Salt!:crying: If anyone finds any around Flint let me know!
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/media?id=5943869


I may have a line on some for monday (it is a baybe) I u looking for bulk or bag


----------



## creativeasphalt (Feb 14, 2008)

Snowman19;511943 said:


> No one has Salt!:crying: If anyone finds any around Flint let me know!
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wjrt/media?id=5943869


You can find it at Conrad Yelvington. They are off of Carpenter Rd. just west of Dort Hwy. 
They just raised there price from 55/ ton to 115/ ton.


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm finding that everywhere! Places that have it are more expensive,which i can understand.
Thanks for the info!


----------

